# Straight stops



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure of there is a tips and tricks thread but here I go; in the never ending quest to "work harder not smarter" I have been looking for a wrench or something to hold a comp straight stop while tightening the nut. I have a set similar to the one stop wrench for angle stops and have used a 11/16 with a 15/16 wrench but not all brands have same sized bodies. Anybody?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Use these instead

HOME ABOUT DAHL TECHNICAL INFO TRAINING SALES AGENCIES CONTACT US 









products 

*QUICK-GRIP™ mini-ball™ valves
*
** 

















_QUICK-GRIP™_ *PUSH IT ON!* Quick. Easy. Reliable. 

For 1/2” Copper, PEX and CPVC pipe
Installs in seconds
Just clean & de-burr the pipe and….PUSH IT ON!
No Special tools required
Quick 1/4 turn on or off
North American-made top quality
UPC and cUPC listed in compliance with IAPMO standard IGC 157-2007
Certified to NSF/ANSI 61
Hundreds of models available, see brochure for list of popular part numbers








For more information on this product, click here to download the _QUICK-GRIP™_ brochure (Français) or search our product catalogue. 



*Here are few of our other products:* 

dahl-in-one®
Dual Outlet Valves
Dual Shut-Off Valves
Mini-Ball™ Balancing Valves
No Solder Valves
Retrofit Valves
Loose Key Valves
Skirted Toto Toilet Kits
_QUICK-GRIP™_
Finishing Valve


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Keefer w said:


> Not sure of there is a tips and tricks thread but here I go; in the never ending quest to "work harder not smarter" I have been looking for a wrench or something to hold a comp straight stop while tightening the nut. I have a set similar to the one stop wrench for angle stops and have used a 11/16 with a 15/16 wrench but not all brands have same sized bodies. Anybody?


Crescent wrench is all I've ever used.

If you're concerned about it torquing the wrong way so the handles aren't even with each other, then lube it up liberally with a thick, silicone based grease, this will allow you to spin it around to the proper orientation w/out munging up the ferrule or the copper tube.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

> *QUICK-GRIP™ mini-ball™ valves*


Son of a .............

Are they just wanting to make it so easy no thinking or work is required. :furious:


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Ehh maybe I need a new crescent, mind doesn't seem to hold a tight enough grip. Seems to slip before I get the nut torqued. Always put a dab of dope around the inside edge of the stop before I slide the ferrule and nut on


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I've seen the straight stop and angle stop posts here a few times.

What's with that? Aren't they yesterday's SharkBite? Doesn't anyone sweat their valves on?

Maybe I'm missing something but, I've got the same 3 or 4 compression stops bouncing around my truck for years now. I can't come up with a situation where I'd use them...


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

15/16 open end and à 8" wood handle spud wrench i got at à garage sale ... Works like à charm on dahl, brasscraft and even watts comp straight valves


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

2 crescents buddy, and stick to them, don't start the quick connect ones, it's just a shark bite valve in an expensive Dahl package


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, those dahl stops are trash. Have had to cut those out of many a house in a development. Thanks everyone for tips, guess I will stick with 15/16 and a crescent. Just wanted to buy tools I dont need but want.


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

---


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> "work harder not smarter"


Think u got it backwards...


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Ehh, I did dammit


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Keefer w said:


> Oh yeah, those dahl stops are trash. Have had to cut those out of many a house in a development. Thanks everyone for tips, guess I will stick with 15/16 and a crescent. Just wanted to buy tools I dont need but want.


I need to apologize to dahl and thomas, I was incorrect in starting the push/ pull stop and supply units were dahl. I checked with supply house and they are a different brand, again my apologies to the dahl company.


----------



## dahlman (Mar 1, 2009)

Keefer w said:


> I need to apologize to dahl and thomas, I was incorrect in starting the push/ pull stop and supply units were dahl. I checked with supply house and they are a different brand, again my apologies to the dahl company.


Thank you very much for double-checking this, Keefer! It means a lot to all of us at Dahl that you would extend the courtesy of doing that and following up with this post!

Have a GREAT weekend and remember, if anybody here ever has a problem with our products and doesn't feel that they are being heard through the regular channels then please pm me!


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

dahlman said:


> Thank you very much for double-checking this, Keefer! It means a lot to all of us at Dahl that you would extend the courtesy of doing that and following up with this post!
> 
> Have a GREAT weekend and remember, if anybody here ever has a problem with our products and doesn't feel that they are being heard through the regular channels then please pm me!



I love Dahl but its not popular out here at all. I used it a ton in los angeles. I can't find it here.

I do have that build an angle stop kit from Dahl, I think its great but I am starting to miss some parts for it and have no where to order them here. 

Any ideas of a vendor here? I ask and everyone looks at me funny


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dahl makes beautiful heavy quality stuff.. 

But, why do your Pex crimp stops spin so easily after being crimped? 
I don't rough tons of Pex but when we do, cheaper stops are used because they just feel twice as tight once crimped. They weigh a 1/3 less and feel cheap next to Dahl, so what gives?

Oh yeah this was using viega and zurn tried both neither felt different, or right?


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

droptopgt said:


> ---


 Now I can loose ten tools all at once:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

dahlman said:


> Thank you very much for double-checking this, Keefer! It means a lot to all of us at Dahl that you would extend the courtesy of doing that and following up with this post!
> 
> Have a GREAT weekend and remember, if anybody here ever has a problem with our products and doesn't feel that they are being heard through the regular channels then please pm me!


Dahl is one of the best valves on the market.... and never had a problem with them

The push ones like I posted above have been used by us on numerous jobs both commercial and residential... by far the best...

We no longer solder valves at fixture locations... its all push on...

For copper and pex


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Dahl is one of the best valves on the market.... and never had a problem with them
> 
> The push ones like I posted above have been used by us on numerous jobs both commercial and residential... by far the best...
> 
> ...


How do they wind up looking on a pedestal sink or a w/c? Can you get them to butt up nicely to the bell escutions or is any copper tubing or pex visible between the escution & valve?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

mccmech said:


> How do they wind up looking on a pedestal sink or a w/c? Can you get them to butt up nicely to the bell escutions or is any copper tubing or pex visible between the escution & valve?


You can get them tight to the escution That's the nice thing about them

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> We no longer solder valves at fixture locations... its all push on...


eeeeeewwwww! inch:

Really? I mean, I have faith in their ability to hold fast and not blow off... and they don't look too bad when pushed to within 1/8" of the esceutchon. But, I dunno... can't go there me. :jester:

I have been using the Dahl compression all chrome stops for WC's. (We stub out with copper even on PEX jobs>) Makes for a nice, finished look out there in the open. With a chrome flex it looks really great but a braided supply cheapens the effect greatly. My absolute fave are the McGuire sweat on stops. They have a 5/8"s ID chromed brass piece as part of the inlet, which can be trimmed to suit and a chrome esceutchon that fits nicely and covers the solder joint. Nicer 'cause it's a little sleaker and less bulky and cumbersome looking than the Dahl stops.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's an example of the Dahl style stops:








The TP on the floor is a habit I got into yrs ago. Once I set a WC/lav/sink/etc and run it thru it's uses a few times I usually leave some TP or paper towel under it whilst I move on to the other fixtures. At end of job I go around to each and if there's a drip I catch it... if the TP is dry then I use it to wipe around all the connection areas and it'll pick up even the slightest bit of moisture. Good insurance I say.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Miguel said:


> Here's an example of the Dahl style stops:
> 
> The TP on the floor is a habit I got into yrs ago. Once I set a WC/lav/sink/etc and run it thru it's uses a few times I usually leave some TP or paper towel under it whilst I move on to the other fixtures. At end of job I go around to each and if there's a drip I catch it... if the TP is dry then I use it to wipe around all the connection areas and it'll pick up even the slightest bit of moisture. Good insurance I say.


I also have a habit of putting the tp/paper towel down to check for leaks

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Miguel said:


> The TP on the floor is a habit I got into yrs ago. Once I set a WC/lav/sink/etc and run it thru it's uses a few times I usually leave some TP or paper towel under it whilst I move on to the other fixtures. At end of job I go around to each and if there's a drip I catch it... if the TP is dry then I use it to wipe around all the connection areas and it'll pick up even the slightest bit of moisture. Good insurance I say.


I've got that same habit....
You can't beat a piece of TP for leak detection... :thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The tp trick is the way I was taught as well.


----------



## dahlman (Mar 1, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I love Dahl but its not popular out here at all. I used it a ton in los angeles. I can't find it here.
> 
> I do have that build an angle stop kit from Dahl, I think its great but I am starting to miss some parts for it and have no where to order them here.
> 
> Any ideas of a vendor here? I ask and everyone looks at me funny


I'll send you a pm with some contact info


----------



## dahlman (Mar 1, 2009)

CTs2p2 said:


> Dahl makes beautiful heavy quality stuff..
> 
> But, why do your Pex crimp stops spin so easily after being crimped?
> I don't rough tons of Pex but when we do, cheaper stops are used because they just feel twice as tight once crimped. They weigh a 1/3 less and feel cheap next to Dahl, so what gives?
> ...


I noticed this as well many years ago and confirmed that we were making the barb to the correct specification. Since we hadn't had any reports of leaks, I left it alone.

I'm going to talk to the folks here about this and I'll come back to you on it. Might be a bit before you hear back from me, but I will be back.

Thanks!


----------

